# Alberta golf courses in Red Deer, Canada



## Jason Smith (Jun 3, 2016)

Best golf course which i ever seen in canada


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 3, 2016)

To be honest, I've probably read better reviews of golf courses


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 3, 2016)

To be frank, if it's the best course in Alberta and doesn't contain the words Banff Springs then it's wrong!


----------



## chrisd (Jun 3, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			To be frank, if it's the best course in Alberta and doesn't contain the words Banff Springs then it's wrong!
		
Click to expand...

If it's better than Banff Springs it'd be something I'd walk there to play!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 3, 2016)

chrisd said:



			If it's better than Banff Springs it'd be something I'd walk there to play!
		
Click to expand...

I hate to break it to you but I think you'd need to swim to rather than walk..... 

Didnt know you'd played Banff Springs, have to compare notes at Gainsborough before we both forget.........


----------



## Ethan (Jun 4, 2016)

Stewart Creek is pretty good too.

http://www.stewartcreekgolf.com

I liked Banff Springs but wasn't in great nick when I played it.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 4, 2016)

I've only looked at Banff from the top of Sulphur Mountain but enjoyed Jasper Park Lodge. A couple of holes were a bit ordinary but most were good. Better than JPL was the Valley course at Bear Mountain on Vancouver Island. Some very dramatic holes. Cordova Bay was good but no different from a well manicured UK parkland course.

For excitement though nothing beats the second hole on JPL when you realise you cannot play your ball from the middle of the fairway because of a grizzly bear munching its lunch on the opposite side of the fairway.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 4, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			I hate to break it to you but I think you'd need to swim to rather than walk..... 

Didnt know you'd played Banff Springs, have to compare notes at Gainsborough before we both forget......... 

Click to expand...

I didn't play it, but I did have a look at it. I can walk on water!


----------

